# Chaco Sandals and Good Times- let me know



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2002)

I must say that I love my new z2 sandals from Chaco.

Anyone have good stories of their chacos?

Know what the warranty is on them?

buy some cheap, size 12s here:

_[Edited by Greg - Link removed]_


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2002)

I have to draw the line somewhere. I typically take a hands-off approach to moderating these forums, but links to eBay auctions is too much, even for me. Sorry. Feel free to discuss Chacho sandals in this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=245

Thread locked.


----------

